# 1/18 66 Batmobile Mods



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I thought this may be of some interest to you guys.

Never one to leave well enough alone, I am performing Modifications to my 1/18 diecast 66 Batmobile. And having a lot of fun in the process!!

Enjoy the Pics!!!

Any comments and or suggestions are welcomed!


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

can you detail exaclty what you did and how?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JohnGuard said:


> can you detail exaclty what you did and how?


 
Here is my thread on the 66 Batmobile site....

http://p218.ezboard.com/f1966batvehiclesfrm20.showMessage?topicID=223.topic


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great work, Mark:thumbsup:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Excellent job :thumbsup: You have a great eye for small detail, which makes the car looks realistic. Keep up the good work.

ochronosis


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks Guys!!

Again, Hot Wheels hit the ball out of the park on this! I Know it's not a model, but it is in some ways very much like the Diecast Batmobiles that Polar Lights put out.

It can be taken apart and really customized. 

I plan on putting a Ford Engine in this car, Notreally a big fan on the Turbine that will be in the Elite and SuperElite.

Regards,
BP


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Put it in a scale background and it would look real.

Didn't it have red piping on the seats? And the original steering wheel had some sort of big 'thing' in the center.

The exhaust seems too big to me. One area where they screwed up.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

terryr said:


> Put it in a scale background and it would look real.
> 
> Didn't it have red piping on the seats? And the original steering wheel had some sort of big 'thing' in the center.
> 
> The exhaust seems too big to me. One area where they screwed up.


 

Howdy!

The Batmobile in 1966 DID NOT have red Piping on the seats. Ever.

The original steering wheel was the original Futura Steering wheel, In the First season, cut down. However, because Adam West and the Stunt Guy had trouble driving the car with this wheel,it was swapped out with the steering wheel from an Edsel.Which is what you see in the model.
However it was not cut down as shown..
A little error on Hot Wheels part. I plan on replacing it with a Futura style wheel.

The exhaust is from the Movie, second third season. It is correct.


----------



## toyroy (Jul 17, 2005)

beatlepaul said:


> ...I Know it's not a model...


It's OK; I have LOTS of bad word days!  Main thing is, you turned a pre-built into a kit, and had fun bashing it. What styrene-ista woulda thunk it?


----------

